# Kennel cough correct diagnosis?



## irvinaca (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, i wonder if you could help me with the following, which is happening with my 5 month old Vizsla Luda - 

4 days ago when she was trotting around the park she had a bit of an episode that lasted about 30 seconds, in which she acted as if she was silent coughing/struggling for breath / retching. It's hard to describe, but she doesn't make a noise like a cough, rather sucks air in and out as hard as she can. She stops dead whilst she's doing it and it's rather scary to watch. Her chest heaves and she puffs her cheeks. It's almost like how a horse wind-sucks for those of you who have seen that.

At the time i figured she'd got something stuck in the throat and as she was fine straight after, i though all was ok. However, since then it's happened on average 3 times a day, all the same, and never so much a little "cough" or similar in between the episodes. Everything else is fine - she's eating ok, she's happy and as nutty as ever.

So, i have taken her to the vet who thinks that it's probably kennel cough, which i understand, what with it being common. However, it seems odd to me that these bursts are so isolated, more like an asthma attack, and they are quiet. Also, in checking for kennel cough the vet stimulates the area under the throat to induce a cough, which just didn't happen with her, despite how hard she tried. Also, she doesn't have much contact with other dogs really - an odd one or two but not of the show/kennel numbers.

Any experience of how often dogs with kennel cough actually cough, or any thoughts or suggestions would be most welcome. Thanks all!


----------



## saraandginger (Sep 7, 2012)

I would like to bring this one back to the front, because my dog is 6.5 months, so similar age as this one from two years ago, and similar problem. It only happened once so far, but I would love to know if you found out what was going on or if anyone knows. She was sleeping on the couch and suddenly jumped halfway off and began breathing like she couldn't get air in- like hyperventilating. This lasted 15-20 seconds and I didn't know if I should try anything to help her, like massage around her chest or anything, so I just waited. I gave her water after the episode and she didn't drink it, just went back to sleeping on the couch. Since this is the first time, I decided to look up as much as I could before it happens again in case there's something I can do to help or prevent another episode. Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

If it only happened once it might just be a reverse sneeze. It's pretty freaky the first time you see one. Google reverse sneeze in dogs and check if it's a match for what you are seeing; otherwise, I have no clue.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Sounds like reverse sneezing to me, and there is a really easy way to stop it. When your dog is having an episode use your hand to cover it's nose and mouth completely for about 5 seconds. This will "reset" the dog's breathing. I was amazed the first time I saw this done.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Kennel cough can be from mild to wild. Judging from the initial description, it sounds like a mild dose of kennel cough. Kennel cough can be caught regardless of vaccinations. The reason being, it's like the human flu. It can be a slightly different strain, which the vaccine has no immunity to. So they can still get it even if vaccinated. 

My Vet doesn't even want to see me for kennel cough anymore. He says to only visit if it gets bad and too flemmy. Otherwise, he says I am wasting my money. It will dissipate on it's own normally.


----------

